# MACNA XXI, in Atlantic City, NJ September 25-27, 2009!



## MACNAXXI (Oct 12, 2008)

*MACNA XXI is coming to Atlantic City, NJ September 25-27, 2009!* We've arranged for rooms in the beautiful Sheraton Atlantic City (they're selling fast though so don't delay), which is connected via walkway to the Convention Center. Folks who fly Spirit Air can fly directly into The Atlantic City International Airport and the Philadelphia International Airport is an easy drive to the hotel. We already have half of our current vendor spaces sold and expect the rest of the booths to move quickly.

There is an *$89 discount admission* that lets you experience all 3 days of the conference speakers, trade show floor, Friday Night reception, Saturday Night Banquet and Sunday raffles! This discount admission is available *through October 31*. Be sure to sign up before then for the best price on the full conference passes.

For those who haven't been, MACNA (The Marine Aquarium Conference of North America) is a three day conference for the saltwater enthusiast with more than 20 speakers giving presentations on many aspects of the saltwater aquarium hobby. We have an 83,000sqft trade show space with over 100 booths filled with manufacturers, distributors and coral farmers. MACNA is the oldest saltwater aquarium conference and at last year's conference there were more than 1500 attendees.

With the beaches, boardwalk and Casinos just a 4 block walk from the hotel and ample shopping in between, there is plenty for family and friends to do if they come with you to Atlantic City. Come early, stay long. The Jersey beaches are beautiful in September with warm waters and strong sun still plentiful.

Please use this thread to ask questions you may have and we will be by to answer them. You can also check out our website in the profile. 

*
See you all in Atlantic City!*


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

This will be a great show, wish you the best with it and welcome to Aquarium Forum!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I have added this event to the calendar:
Aquarium Forum - Calendar
Click this link to request a reminder of the event:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/calendar.php?do=addreminder&e=3


----------



## MACNAXXI (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. Hope to see some of you's here.


----------



## MACNAXXI (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey everyone! Be sure to register by October 31 so that you can take advantage of the early registration discounts -- The current price is $89 but that can't last. After October 31 the prices will be $119 for the full conference passes. Post here to show your support when you're registered!


----------

